# mn bowfishing



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

in mn when can i start shooting carp on the rivers?


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

anywhere between may 1st and feb 22nd.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

may 1st is the opener and the season closes the last sunday in february. the night season is june 1st thru august 31st on selected bodies of water.


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

got a few more questions:

where do you find the regulations? when i looked all i found was night bowfishing regulations.

where should i look in a lake for carp this time of year reeds,sand bars, rocks, exc.?

if a lake has a fish barrier can you bowfish by them or how far do you have to stay away from them?


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/regulations/ ... index.html


----------

